# 75g after several months



## ReefkprZ (Aug 21, 2010)

ok i'm not your typical aquarist. I like my tanks to mimic like nature. and yes there is algae in nature if you hate algae in an aquarium don't look at this picture you will be traumatized but after months of working on this tank I believe I have a really close rendition of what I see when i am out snorkeling in FW lakes ponds and idle stream/river areas. I did a little trimming just beofre this picture so there is a little extra debris floating around.

So my question is, do you think this looks somewhat natural?


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

To answer your question, yes it does look natural. It is as natural as a contained ecosystem in a glass box can be. It also looks nice. I have zero problems with algae and I like how you like to take your hobby a different route.  Good work.


----------



## ReefkprZ (Aug 21, 2010)

natebuchholz said:


> It is as natural as a contained ecosystem in a glass box can be.


I know right I am asking the question and staring at the pick up pump for my home built SOB filter going "yeah thats natural" lol


----------



## Mojo31 (Dec 6, 2011)

I agree that it looks somewhat natural, and is a very nice looking tank.

The thing I often wonder about is what is "natural"? For example, in nature those angels and rasboras would never be seen together in the same waters. But, in a tank they don't seem out of place together. So, how far do you extend this?

And, for a true natural look, submerge a beer can. (jk)


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

I drive out in the country fairly often. On the way to that aria there is an Estate.
The lawn under the trees looks manicured. The trees all have whiter paint on the trunks
up about 6' from the ground. The drive way has flowers on both sides.
Then I get to the country. The fences has vines etc on them. The trees have shrubs, bushes etc and an odd fallen branch. There is no "lawn".
Guess which one I think looks "natural".
This is how I picture my tank looking if I keep at it long enough.
You can keep the manicured lawn.
Your tank looks great BTW...


----------



## ReefkprZ (Aug 21, 2010)

Mojo31 said:


> I agree that it looks somewhat natural, and is a very nice looking tank.
> 
> The thing I often wonder about is what is "natural"? For example, in nature those angels and rasboras would never be seen together in the same waters. But, in a tank they don't seem out of place together. So, how far do you extend this?
> 
> And, for a true natural look, submerge a beer can. (jk)


yeah I love rasboras, they are my favorite FW fish for some reason. the angels were a gift from a friend that breeds them. the grouping is definitely not natural just like the mix of plants aren't from the same areas. I am definitely trying to mimic not replicate nature or rather a natural look. I have done region specific tanks before they are fun but this one is more a relaxed attempt at looking natural rather than being truly natural (there is actually a plastic ornament in the middle that has been completely obscured by algae and plant growth so it looks like a rock, I put it there to hold down some java and never took it out)

Thanks for the compliments guys. its actually hard to not get in there and mess with stuff constantly and just let stuff happen lots of my plants uprooted and moved from where I originally placed them. Harder than you think to not re-adjust them lol.


----------



## BeardedCrow81 (Mar 6, 2015)

I like it!

I've personally always wanted to replicate nature as well, usually throwing (not literally) in stones and wood, without planning ahead, also I'll plant without any planning, other than tall plants in the back...
But most of my tanks, people would say, 'it's like I dropped a glass box into a river/lake/swamp, pulled it out and instant fish tank'. Which is a compliment hehe.
I've aways had algae in my tanks, but it was out of my control for the most part, I'd leave the back and sides fully green and scrape the front viewing glass, IMO the water was pristine and the fish seemed to pick at the algae walls time to time. I just don't like the green hair algae or brown algae.


----------

